# mid-atl farmer's almanac prediction



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

That is fucking excellent news. Now if that actually happens that would be jawesome.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

excellent news...if it comes true. last year the almanac predicted a cooler than usual october and it was 90 degrees the day of my wedding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

maybe it was a sign. 

doh!


they do list a disclaimer on their page...



> It is obvious that neither we nor anyone else has as yet gained sufficient insight into the mysteries of the universe to predict weather long-range with anything resembling total accuracy.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

T.J. said:


> excellent news...if it comes true. last year the almanac predicted a cooler than usual october and it was 90 degrees the day of my wedding.


You found someone to marry you so hell froze over. All that heat had to go somewhere.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> You found someone to marry you so hell froze over. All that heat had to go somewhere.


That made me chuckle, I sounded like a big idiot, I enjoyed it...


----------

